# Boer goats



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ok so my dad thinks people pump boer goats up on meds to make them big and meatie can yall help me change his mind?
Pics of yalls boers or what yall feed them would be great!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

2 years old









1 year old









10 months old










One of our current herd sires. We feed a simple 16.5% sweet feed. Nothing special. It’s all strong genetics here!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CountyLineAcres said:


> 2 years old
> View attachment 206093
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Can't argue with that!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Can't argue with that!


Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thunderbolt at 6 months









Lightning at 6 months..Both at 150lbs.









Thunderbolt and Lightning at 1 year old









Both boys are in just regular working clothes. Not washed , trimmed up or shiny. Just over 200 lbs each of good old regular feed and hay.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thunderbolt at 6 months
> View attachment 206104
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my i love them! Thank you so much!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Can't argue with that, either!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Can't argue with that, either!


I love your profile pic lol


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

You guy's have some very awesome genetics!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Genetics play a huge rule in what the boers are today. The boer goat as a whole have been picked and chosen for generations to have what they are today, which are huge dudes. Feed can also play a role, someone once said you have to feed those genetics, meaning if you have a good one and starve it of course he’s not going to be great and if you have a cull no matter how much you feed he is never going to be what one with good genetics are. Here are my present and past bucks. I don’t feed grain unless they fall flat on their face after breeding it’s hay and brows and some protein tubs when they are breeding. They probably are not as good as they could be but under someone else’s management but they have never had any meds or hormones to make them what they are

















































the last guy was 10 months old I never got a mature picture of him before I sold him


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Big Boys!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

@AndersonRanch and @Moers kiko boars - you both have some beautiful bucks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@CountyLineAcres ...whew....still drooling over that Big Boy!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

CountyLineAcres said:


> 2 years old
> View attachment 206093
> 
> 
> ...


He is just too pretty!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I am pretty smitten on your buck CountryLineAcres, but I think you have heard me say that area times lol
Moers I can not get over how big your boys have gotten! And they are just stunning, in a manly way of course. It’s just so hard to believe they used to be those little guys when you first got them. I really love seeing the kids you are getting from them and look forward to their many kids in the future.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Bump~


----------

